# 92980 +



## amym (Jul 15, 2011)

Our physician performed a PTCA Stent to RCA and a PTCA to LAD.  Would I bill this as: 
1. 92980-RC, 92982-LD
2. 92980-RC, 92984-LD?

Thanks.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 15, 2011)

amym said:


> Our physician performed a PTCA Stent to RCA and a PTCA to LAD.  Would I bill this as:
> 1. 92980-RC, 92982-LD
> 2. 92980-RC, 92984-LD?
> 
> Thanks.



#2 is correct.

HTH


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jul 15, 2011)

I was under the impression that when the doctor does both PTCA and Stent we can only bill for the stent so it would be 92980-RC, are you saying they will pay for both if the PTCA is a different vessel?


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 15, 2011)

thomasgail said:


> I was under the impression that when the doctor does both PTCA and Stent we can only bill for the stent so it would be 92980-RC, are you saying they will pay for both if the PTCA is a different vessel?



Yes. RC and LD are coded separately. 

HTH


----------

